# Anyone have results from curcumin, Apocaps, I'm-Yunity (Coriolus versicolor)?



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are having such serious health concerns with your young pup.

Although I think it is wonderful to be proactive, research, read all you are able to become knowledgeable regarding what you may be dealing with, I would caution you not to jump the gun so quickly.

Dosing with either curcumin or "golden paste" made from curcumin, coconut oil and piperine has many benefits and won't hurt your pup.

I realize you must be crazy with worry, however I would recommend waiting for a diagnosis to know what you are dealing with and then seek out the help of a holistic/homeopathic veterinarian to guide you.

Finding a homeopathic vet - British Homeopathic Association


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I am so sorry that you are having such serious health concerns with your young pup.
> 
> Although I think it is wonderful to be proactive, research, read all you are able to become knowledgeable regarding what you may be dealing with, I would caution you not to jump the gun so quickly.
> 
> ...



Thank you Yaichi. It's just I'm sure it's cancer and want to be prepared. I have got some curcumin for pets and will add that to her food as soon as she is diagnosed and for as long as she can eat/tolerate it. I think I'll also give her the mushroom extract. 

I am not sure about homeopathic remedies as they can be very dilute but am looking for herbal remedies to complement any chemo and/or immunotherapy that she might be offered. 

:crying:


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Yaichi, you were right it seems- although her bloods are still a bit off, it looks as though she has just had lungworm, which resulted in clouding on her Xray (which is also found in lung cancer). 

I am so sorry if I've caused any offence.


----------

